
Ask HN: Could Google create a Covid-19 risk score for locations? - cad1
When searching for a business on Google, the results will usually include how busy the location is historically and currently. It will also include the average amount of time a person spends at the location. I assume this data is collected from mobile devices somehow.<p>My question is, couldn&#x27;t Google take the number of unique visitors and the average amount of time each spends at a location (maybe even the local infection rate) and calculate a risk score that you could view before visiting the location?<p>I can see why Google would not want to label customers as high risk, but I think this information would be helpful for the public.
======
scared2
That's brilliant but very tough to implement from legal perspective.

